# trying to find dark black basalt in southern ontario



## kman108 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey i'm currently in london ontario and I'm looking for some nice chunks of dark black basalt ranging from fist to head size. Currently i'm using black lava rock but it's just not as dark as i would like it, plus it's a little too rough. looks kinda neat tho:










that's before i realized just how impracticle it is to have rockwork like that. now it's just a few rocks in a much smaller pile.

any help on where i could get that basalt in southern ontario would be great.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Impractical as it might be, the rock structure in you photo looks awesome :thumb:

Regarding the basalt, and assuming you have already checked the landscaping supply places in your area, you might want to hook up with a fish club in your area to get some local information.

Best of luck!


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

You might want to give this place a call.

http://www.beavervalleystone.com/index.php

The place is apparently one of the largest yards for rocks in North America (or so they told me).

I've purchased about 600 lbs of black river stones of varying sizes from them (cost me about $60).


----------



## pork_chop (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice set up! I saw your ad on kijiji for the black lava rock, but you sold it all before I had the chance to make it to London.

If you dont mind me asking where did you find the black Lava rock, and how much was it?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Please check the reviews section and the trading post for vendors in your area so that we can keep the forum free from vendor/buying/selling discussions. Alternatively, members are free to exchange this kind of information via PM.

Many thanks for your understanding


----------



## kman108 (Jun 5, 2010)

thanks, haven't heard of beaver valley stone before, I'll give them a call soon and see what they got in store. I got the lava rock from Grand River Natural stone here in London Ontario. They sell boulder sized chunks (about 60-100 lbs each) for 50 cents/pound. I spent an entire day breaking up 300 lbs of it in their yard with a 10 lb sledge i bought specifically for that, only to end up using maybe 80 lbs. If i find any black basalt chunks all that work and money will be for nothing


----------

